# Just finished a few more strains (Green Crack,Galadrial,Aghoo,Grape Kush etc)



## iSmokealottaweed (Feb 25, 2013)

I guess this would be what im currently smoking although I have been smoking alot more concentrates than buds.

Just finished these in my room 

*-Green Crack*











*-Grape Kush*











*-Afghoo*











*-Galadrial*











*-Afghan Kush Special*


----------



## Rawrb (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm jelly, looks like some fire


----------



## Rjpartner (Feb 25, 2013)

NEVER seen a bud look like *Afghoo. *could you tell me a little bit more about this strain of magnificent doje?


----------



## iSmokealottaweed (Feb 26, 2013)

Rjpartner said:


> NEVER seen a bud look like *Afghoo. *could you tell me a little bit more about this strain of magnificent doje?


From what i've read its a Afghani #1 x Maui Haze. Beyond that I don't know its genetic build.

From my experience with it in my room its more of a shorter stockier plant that finishes around 8 weeks. Looks wise it gets frosty to the leave tips and is great for making hash or bho with being the trim/popcorn buds are solid frost. 

Overall i'd say its a keeper for now


----------

